# [RISOLTO] Problema driver ATI (fglrx?)

## geps2

Salve a tutti.

Sto cercando di far funzionare una benedetta (?)  FireGL Mobility T2 (M10 NT) su un IBM thinkpad T42p (2373-HSG).

Ho letto ogni guida possibile e immaginabile, compresi molti post su questo forum, ma non ne vengo a capo.

I problemi principali sono due: il primo è che non riesco a caricare il modulo:

```
 ~ # modprobe fglrx

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r7/video/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted

```

Guardate anche che dice Xorg.0.log:

```
(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 7.1.x.y with x.y >= 0.0

(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 7.1.0.0

(EE) fglrx(0): atiddxDriScreenInit failed, GPS not been initialized.

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *
```

nonostante io abbia installata la 7.2!!!

```
 ~ # emerge -pv xorg-x11

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2  0 kB

```

va da se che l'output di fglrxinfo è

```

 ~ # fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2)

```

Il secondo problema è che la risoluzione del mio monitor è praticamente a 3200x1200, anziché 1600x1200, cioè vedo solo la parte sinistra del desktop! Da qualche parte ci deve essere un'opzione per il dual head, o qualcosa del genere, ma io non la trovo! Vi incollo xorg.conf.

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Default Layout"

        Screen         "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard"

        InputDevice    "Configured Mouse"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "i2c"

        Load  "bitmap"

        Load  "ddc"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "int10"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "vbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Generic Keyboard"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "CoreKeyboard"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc104"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "it"

        Option      "XkbOptions" "ctrl:nocaps"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Configured Mouse"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "CorePointer"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

        Option      "TapButton1" "0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "ATI Technologies, Inc. FireGL Mobility T2 (M10 NT)"

        Driver      "fglrx"

#       Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

        Option      "TexturedVideo" "On"

        Option      "UseFastTLS" "1"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "ATI Technologies, Inc. FireGL Mobility T2 (M10 NT)"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

                Modes    "1600x1200"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

                Modes    "1600x1200"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

                Modes    "1600x1200"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

                Modes    "1600x1200"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

                Modes    "1600x1200"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1600x1200"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode         0666

EndSection

```

tanto per completezza vi dico che VIDEO_CARDS in make.conf è "fglrx", ho installato l'ultima versione dei driver ATI (8.476: ho x11-drivers/ati-drivers ~x86 in /etc/portage/package.keywords).  Nel kernel ho configurate le voci per la radeon, se volete vi incollo il .config, ma mi sembra che ho messo già abbastanza carno al fuoco.

Vi prego, aiutatemi a capire qualcosa, ho passato la domenica sopra 'sta cosa!!!

Grazie per l'attenzione, ciao!

GePsLast edited by geps2 on Fri May 23, 2008 7:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## darkmanPPT

controlla che il problema non sia proprio il fatto che tu stia usando i driver ~x86

usa quelli stabili e poi fai sapere come va...

probabilmente quando installi i driver nn riesce a compialare il relativo modulo.

normalmente con le versioni "stabili" questa roba riesce sempre.

ho notato che questa cosa dipende sia dal kernel che usi, sia dalla versione (alcune versioni non vanno con alcuni kernel)

mah......

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Sad: 

----------

## geps2

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> controlla che il problema non sia proprio il fatto che tu stia usando i driver ~x86
> 
> usa quelli stabili e poi fai sapere come va...
> 
> probabilmente quando installi i driver nn riesce a compialare il relativo modulo.
> ...

 

Ho l'ultimo kernel, (2.6.24-gentoo-r7), e ho anche provato con la versione stabile niente da fare  :Sad: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

uhm...

per la serie "mal comune mezzo gaudio"

se ti può far felice.. anche io non riesco a caricare fglrx con l'ultimo kernel... mi si pianta completamente il pc!

uhm........

uhm..........

non saprei che dirti se non:

cambia kernel.

potresti essere più fortunato. io uso il 2.6.22 e funziona bene con i driver stabili

certo è che sti driver ati fan proprio cagà....

ps: sicuro che dentro la configurazione del kernel tu abbia abilitato tutto il necessario? controlla bene....

ps2: quando compili il driver vedi qualche errore? (leggi le righe che riguardano la compilazione del modulo)

----------

## ckx3009

anche io uso i fglrx anche se ho una mobility radeon (con i radeon non va nulla), ho aggiornato all'ultimo kernel anche io (r7), ho avuto qualche leggero problema al primo avvio (si inchiodava KDE), gli ho fatto ricompilare ati-drivers, xorg-x11 e xorg-server ed e' tornato tutto in vita.

----------

## viralex

azz e io che volevo provare a metterlo... con il 2.6.25 r2   :Very Happy: 

ho una x600 se ci riesco vi faccio sapere ^^

----------

## geps2

 *viralex wrote:*   

> azz e io che volevo provare a metterlo... con il 2.6.25 r2  
> 
> ho una x600 se ci riesco vi faccio sapere ^^

 

Con una x600, su un altro PC, con una Debian unstable e i driver fglrx non ho mai avuto problemi...

----------

## geps2

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ps: sicuro che dentro la configurazione del kernel tu abbia abilitato tutto il necessario? controlla bene....

 

Secondo te cosa dovrei abilitare? Sarebbe già un grande cosa avere la risoluzione corretta, e non vedere solo mezzo desktop!

Comunque più sotto incollo il mio .config...

 *Quote:*   

> ps2: quando compili il driver vedi qualche errore? (leggi le righe che riguardano la compilazione del modulo)

 

Credo solo warnings, altrimenti non arriverebbe alla fine. In ogni caso la prossima volta presterò attenzione.

Ecco la mia config corrente, senza commenti:

```
CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_QUICKLIST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="arch/x86/configs/i386_defconfig"

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_USER_SCHED=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_EMBEDDED=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

CONFIG_LSF=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NOTIFIERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

CONFIG_SCHED_NO_NO_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_MPENTIUMM=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=4

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS=y

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

CONFIG_VMSPLIT_3G=y

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_NR_QUICK=1

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_EFI=y

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

CONFIG_BOOT_IOREMAP=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x100000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_SMP_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION_SMP_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=m

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS=m

CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=m

CONFIG_APM=y

CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=m

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI=m

CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=m

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY=y

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_EISA=y

CONFIG_EISA_VLB_PRIMING=y

CONFIG_EISA_PCI_EISA=y

CONFIG_EISA_VIRTUAL_ROOT=y

CONFIG_PCCARD=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

CONFIG_YENTA=m

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

CONFIG_PD6729=m

CONFIG_I82092=m

CONFIG_I82365=m

CONFIG_TCIC=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=m

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_INET_LRO=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_IPV6=m

CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY=y

CONFIG_INET6_AH=m

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=m

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=m

CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_ATM=m

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

CONFIG_IRDA=m

CONFIG_IRLAN=m

CONFIG_IRNET=m

CONFIG_IRCOMM=m

CONFIG_IRDA_ULTRA=y

CONFIG_IRDA_CACHE_LAST_LSAP=y

CONFIG_IRDA_FAST_RR=y

CONFIG_IRDA_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_IRTTY_SIR=m

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIDTL1=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBT3C=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBLUECARD=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=m

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

CONFIG_NL80211=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

CONFIG_MAC80211_RCSIMPLE=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC=m

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_ISAPNP=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI=y

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_BAY=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDE_MAX_HWIFS=8

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=m

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_4DRIVES=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDE_ARCH_OBSOLETE_INIT=y

CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID10=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID456=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID5_RESHAPE=y

CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH=m

CONFIG_MD_FAULTY=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=m

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=m

CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT=m

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=m

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=m

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH=m

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_EMC=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR=m

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SPI=m

CONFIG_FUSION_FC=m

CONFIG_FUSION_SAS=m

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128

CONFIG_FUSION_CTL=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394_ROM_ENTRY=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

CONFIG_I2O=m

CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC=y

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG=m

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG_OLD_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_I2O_BUS=m

CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=m

CONFIG_I2O_PROC=m

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_MII=m

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

CONFIG_E1000=m

CONFIG_USB_CATC=m

CONFIG_USB_KAWETH=m

CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS=m

CONFIG_USB_RTL8150=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_NET1080=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_MCS7830=m

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PCNET=m

CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MPPE=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_PPPOATM=m

CONFIG_SLIP=m

CONFIG_SLIP_COMPRESSED=y

CONFIG_SLHC=m

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_ATIXL=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD=m

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=m

CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710=m

CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=m

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_FOURPORT=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACCENT=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_BOCA=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_HUB6=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_RTC=m

CONFIG_GEN_RTC=m

CONFIG_GEN_RTC_X=y

CONFIG_DTLK=m

CONFIG_MWAVE=m

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=m

CONFIG_I2C_I801=y

CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB=m

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCMCIAHOST_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_MSP3400=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_WM8775=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA711X=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX25840=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX2341X=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_VIVI=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134=m

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2_29XXX=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2_24XXX=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVISION=m

CONFIG_USB_ET61X251=m

CONFIG_USB_SN9C102=m

CONFIG_USB_ZC0301=m

CONFIG_USB_ZR364XX=m

CONFIG_DVB_CORE=m

CONFIG_DVB_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_DVB_USB=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_A800=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIBUSB_MB=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIBUSB_MC=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIB0700=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_UMT_010=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_CXUSB=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_M920X=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_GL861=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_AU6610=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIGITV=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_VP7045=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_VP702X=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_GP8PSK=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_NOVA_T_USB2=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_TTUSB2=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_DTT200U=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_OPERA1=m

CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_BUDGET=m

CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_DEC=m

CONFIG_DVB_CINERGYT2=m

CONFIG_DVB_STV0299=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA8083=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA10086=m

CONFIG_DVB_CX22700=m

CONFIG_DVB_CX22702=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA1004X=m

CONFIG_DVB_NXT6000=m

CONFIG_DVB_MT352=m

CONFIG_DVB_ZL10353=m

CONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MB=m

CONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MC=m

CONFIG_DVB_DIB7000M=m

CONFIG_DVB_DIB7000P=m

CONFIG_DVB_VES1820=m

CONFIG_DVB_STV0297=m

CONFIG_DVB_LGDT330X=m

CONFIG_DVB_PLL=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA826X=m

CONFIG_DVB_TUNER_QT1010=m

CONFIG_DVB_TUNER_MT2060=m

CONFIG_DVB_TUNER_MT2266=m

CONFIG_DVB_TUNER_DIB0070=m

CONFIG_DVB_LNBP21=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=m

CONFIG_TUNER_MT20XX=m

CONFIG_TUNER_TDA8290=m

CONFIG_TUNER_TEA5761=m

CONFIG_TUNER_TEA5767=m

CONFIG_TUNER_SIMPLE=m

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_GEN=m

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_DMA_SG=m

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_VMALLOC=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR_I2C=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVEEPROM=m

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=m

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FB_DDC=m

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_DEFERRED_IO=y

CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=m

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_BACKLIGHT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=y

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=m

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_U132_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_SL811_CS=m

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRCABLE=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRPRIME=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_ARK3116=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CP2101=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FUNSOFT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPW=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7720=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7840=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SIERRAWIRELESS=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTION=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET=m

CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD=m

CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN=m

CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA=m

CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA_CON=y

CONFIG_USB_ATM=m

CONFIG_USB_SPEEDTOUCH=m

CONFIG_USB_CXACRU=m

CONFIG_USB_UEAGLEATM=m

CONFIG_USB_XUSBATM=m

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=m

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=m

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T86=m

CONFIG_DMADEVICES=y

CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION=y

CONFIG_KVM=m

CONFIG_KVM_INTEL=m

CONFIG_EFI_VARS=y

CONFIG_DMIID=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JFS_FS=m

CONFIG_JFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_JFS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_XFS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_RT=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_SQUASHFS=y

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_FRAGMENT_CACHE_SIZE=3

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=m

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=m

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

CONFIG_CIFS=y

CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX=y

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=m

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=m

CONFIG_INSTRUMENTATION=y

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

CONFIG_XOR_BLOCKS=m

CONFIG_ASYNC_CORE=m

CONFIG_ASYNC_MEMCPY=m

CONFIG_ASYNC_XOR=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ABLKCIPHER=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_XTS=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_COMMON=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_586=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEED=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA=m

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC16=m

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

```

----------

## djinnZ

Non vorrei sbagliarmi ma hai abilitato il supporto per l'agp gart builtin senza abilitare nessun modulo, alle volte crea problemi.

Imposta agp come modulo abiltando tutti i driver possibili, dri e supporto radeon modulare nel framebuffer, dopo di questo ricompila i driver ati. Se non usi genkernel ti ricordo che i driver vengono compilati verso il kernel cui punta il link /usr/src/linux ed installati di conseguenza.

@ckx3009: se hai una stradannata mobility 200 con i driver radeon funzionano solo in modalità non accelerata e devi per forza usare fglrx. Anche io ho rinunciato per diperazione (sono riuscito a far funzionare qualcosa ma alla fine crashava sempre).

----------

## ckx3009

dunque...non ho una stradannata Mobility 200 ma ho un'altrettanto stradannata Mobility X1600 (di cui tra l'altro non credo che mi veda l'hyper memory).

in linea generale non posso lamentarmi...glxgears mi da dei (credo) buoni valori, contando che uso compiz-fusion e un'altra marea di roba che va a succhiare risorse alla scheda video

```
14006 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2800.916 FPS

14088 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2817.545 FPS

14108 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2821.309 FPS

14150 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2829.966 FPS

14111 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2822.184 FPS
```

(supero i 3600 FPS quando uso glxgears da una sessione kde aperta come root, con nulla di inutile caricato)

tuttavia, mentre facevo questi controlli, sul mio glxgears passavano come delle bande nere orizzontali (come il refresh di uno schermo in pratica)...

ho provato a guardare anche un video e fa la stessa cosa...come se lampeggiasse. ho provato warcraft3 su wine e fa la stessa identica cosa (tra l'altro ho qualche problema a far girare qualunque cosa usi accelerazione 3d su wine ma ci pensero'...)

chissa' che possiate dare una mano anche a me...

posto il mio xorg.conf, probabilmente pieno di schifezze dato che ho cercato di seguire alcune guide e quello che dicevano vari utenti in questo forum.

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Default Layout"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard"

   InputDevice    "Touchpad" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "External Mouse"

   Option       "AIGLS" "true"

#   Option      "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

#    RgbPath   "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

#    ModulePath "/usr/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "i2c"

   Load  "bitmap"

   Load  "ddc"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "int10"

   Load  "vbe"

   Load "extmod"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Generic Keyboard"

   Driver      "keyboard"

   Option       "CoreKeyboard"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Touchpad"

   Driver      "synaptics"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto-dev"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/psaux"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option       "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

   Option       "UseShm" "true"

   Option       "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "External Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "SendCoreEvents" "true"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

   Option       "Buttons" "3"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Generic Monitor"

   DisplaySize  330   210

   HorizSync    27.0 - 90.0

   VertRefresh  40.0 - 60.0

   Gamma        1.05

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

#   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

#   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

       ## Driver / Performance Options

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   Option       "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

   Option       "TexturedVideo" "On"

       ### Set to 1 - better , set to 2 for compability, and 0 for basic

   Option       "UseFastTLS" "1"

       ### Experimental 

   Option       "Textured2D" "on"

   Option       "TexturedXRender" "on"

   Option       "BackingStore" "on"

       ### forced turned off so TextureVideo is used

   Option       "VideoOverlay" "On"

   Option       "OpenGLOverlay" "On"

       ## Desktop Setup

   Option       "DesktopSetup" "clone"

   Option       "EnableMonitor" "crt1,lvds"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

#   Option "AccelMethod" "XAA"

   Option      "MaxGARTSize" "512"

#      Option "EnablePageFlip" "1"

#      Option "ColorTiling" "1"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Default Screen"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Monitor    "Generic Monitor"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1280x800"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode         0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

       ## For Textured2d and Textured XRender

       ### Listed in thread, but not used according to log on Xorg 7.2

        Option      "Damage" "On"

   Option       "RENDER" "On"

       ## For Compiz

   Option       "Composite" "Enable"

       ## Should be loaded automatically, but for good measure

   Option       "XVideo" "On"

EndSection
```

le varie parti commentate sono o inutili (detto dall'xorg.0.log) o testate ma che non fanno differenze che si notano.

e qui posto il mio xorg.0.log

http://pastebin.com/m54c9f150

ho provato a documentarmi con una googleata su un paio di quei (WW) ma non ho trovato nulla di utile.

uso un kernel 2.6.24-gentoo-r7, configurato a mano. questi problemi li dava cmq anche con la release precedente (r4) quindi non credo dipenda dal cambio di versione.

----------

## geps2

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tuttavia, mentre facevo questi controlli, sul mio glxgears passavano come delle bande nere orizzontali (come il refresh di uno schermo in pratica)...
> 
> ho provato a guardare anche un video e fa la stessa cosa...come se lampeggiasse. ho provato warcraft3 su wine e fa la stessa identica cosa (tra l'altro ho qualche problema a far girare qualunque cosa usi accelerazione 3d su wine ma ci pensero'...)
> ...

 

Ho fatto come suggerito nel post precedente da djinnZ, e mi carica il modulo!!!   :Very Happy: 

Ok, passo avanti!

Però ho il tuo stesso problema: ottime performance con fgl_fglrxgears, ma bande nere!!!

E in più vedo sempre solo la parte sinistra del monitor, cosa che mi da ancora più fastidio...

[UPDATE] Altro problema: adesso se provo a switchare sulla console testuale vedo più o meno le bande nere che vedo con fgl_fglrxgears, solo ferme!!!Last edited by geps2 on Wed May 07, 2008 7:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geps2

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Non vorrei sbagliarmi ma hai abilitato il supporto per l'agp gart builtin senza abilitare nessun modulo, alle volte crea problemi.
> 
> Imposta agp come modulo abiltando tutti i driver possibili, dri e supporto radeon modulare nel framebuffer, dopo di questo ricompila i driver ati. Se non usi genkernel ti ricordo che i driver vengono compilati verso il kernel cui punta il link /usr/src/linux ed installati di conseguenza.
> 
> @ckx3009: se hai una stradannata mobility 200 con i driver radeon funzionano solo in modalità non accelerata e devi per forza usare fglrx. Anche io ho rinunciato per diperazione (sono riuscito a far funzionare qualcosa ma alla fine crashava sempre).

 

Grazie, adesso riesco a caricare il modulo.

Però ho lo stesso problema di @ckx3009 (bande nere) e vedo sempre solo la parte sinistra del desktop: quest'ultima cosa proprio non riesco a capirla...

[UPDATE] Altro problema: adesso se provo a switchare sulla console testuale vedo più o meno le bande nere che vedo con fgl_fglrxgears, solo ferme!!!

----------

## geps2

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non saprei che dirti se non:
> 
> cambia kernel.
> ...

 

uhmmm  :Question:  .... come faccio a mettere un kernel meno recente?

----------

## ckx3009

killall compiz

e le righe orizzontali sono sparite...nei video, nelle applicazioni wine, in glxgears (guadagnati quasi 300 fps)...

e' un peccato pero'... mi dispiace non usare compiz-fusion

qualche soluzione magari per configurare meglio?

tra l'altro i problemi che elencavo nel mio xorg.0.log ci sono ancora...nessuno che li sa risolvere? (mio post precedente)

grazie in anticipo!

----------

## geps2

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> killall compiz
> 
> e le righe orizzontali sono sparite...nei video, nelle applicazioni wine, in glxgears (guadagnati quasi 300 fps)...
> 
> e' un peccato pero'... mi dispiace non usare compiz-fusion
> ...

 

compiz? Non mi risulta(va) di averlo installato...

Adesso purtroppo non posso verificare perché ho smantellato la gentoo e sono ri-passato alla Debian: i driver 3D funzionano, ma ci sono tante altre rogne... in particolare si sente la mancanza dell'ottimizzazione dovuta alla ricompilazione.

In ogni caso non è escluso che torni preso a casa  :Wink:  , quindi lascio il thread aperto, se non vi dispiace...

----------

## geps2

Dopo aver installato Debian, e averne constatato la lentezza, ho deciso che avrei riprovato. Stavolta è andato tuttp liscio (con la 2008.0 beta 2), e funziona tutto... però non è che il sistema sia una scheggia...

Credo che tra qualche giorno posterò un messaggio sull'ottimizzazione... non prima di essermi comunque documentato a dovere!

Grazie!

----------

